#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Δύο Σπουδαία Βιβλία Για Σχεδιαστές Και Όχι Μόνο... - 20 ευρώ

## XDalas

To πρώτο είναι το βιβλίο (μεταφρασμένο στην Ελληνική γλώσσα) του Donald  Norman με τίτλο "Σχεδιασμός των Αντικειμένων της Καθημερινότητας". Το  βιβλίο έχει εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες πωλήσεις παγκοσμίως και είναι χάρμα -  διασκεδαστικό, αλλά και σημαντικότατο για κάθε σχεδιαστή.

Το δεύτερο είναι το βιβλίο (επίσης μεταφρασμένο στην Ελληνική γλώσσα)  του John Maeda με τίτλο "Οι Νόμοι της Απλότητας". Επίσης απαραίτητο  ανάγνωσμα για κάθε σχεδιαστή.

Και τα δύο βιβλία, σε καινούργια κατάσταση, δίνονται μαζί με *20 ευρώ*.

----------

